# Swift Suntor 630L



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi All

After caravanning for 12 years we have decided to change to a motorhome, model we are considering is 2007 Swift Suntor630L any thoughts or comments would be appreciated before we decide, does anyone know the diffence in spec between this and the sundance i am told this is a dealer special with extra bits? which means  has anyone who has this model any advice for us, what to look, for the layout is exactly what we want I think

regards
Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

This is based on the Swift Sundance 630L and was a 's[ecial' sold by Brownhills and Marquis did the 'Lifestyle'

Not a lot of difference from the standard 630L, maybe graphis on the outside and different colout trims inside.

If you want to kown more technical detals, give us a call.

Regards

Peter


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

:lol: We have the 630L sundance. very happy with it. would not want a fixed bed as we think the space ie the end lounge is far more important .Only thing that could be better is the bathroombut that's just or opinion of course.We have done 25k in it trouble free. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sue

Welcome to MHF. Is the Suntor on sale privately or through a dealer? Either way I'd be wary of buying a 2007 (used?) vehicle on a X2/50 chassis. Have you established why it's for sale?

As a newcomer to M'homing you may want to familiarise yourself with the many "Reverse Hill Judder" threads


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi All

Exciting day yesterday bought our first motorhome Swift Suntor 630L 2007 beautiful condition absolutely thrilled with it picking up Friday, Can't Wait :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations, hope you enjoy it. The suntor is certainly an upgrade over the Sundance. 
There are lots of postings on this and other forums about the Fiat X250 base vehicle, which I would assume you have read. 
The important thing is that you are satisfied with your vehicle, in which case don't let the horror stories put you off.
Gerry


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Swift are doing what they can at the moment with sorting out problems, if you have any.

its a really good layout as you have 2 usefull areas, dinnete and U lounge which turns into a massive bed, which swung it for us.


----------

